# Hedgie foot prints



## hemigirl (Jul 15, 2013)

Does anyone have their hedgie footprints on paper like the front feet and the back? Unfortunately, I was to late on getting Sonic's since he passed away today. I got them in a flour dough mold but I need something on paper. I tried goggling some but they don't come up as hedgie prints. 

If someone can help me out that would truly be appreciated.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I wish I had done this with Lily as well. I realized too late that I would've liked to have her pawprints for a tattoo.

Can you get some kind of molding kit from a craft store? I'm wondering if you can pour the molding material into the prints you got in the dough mold, then when it's set, you can peel the dough away from it. Then you can paint some ink or something on the mold & stamp them onto paper? I'm not sure how well it would work...I'm guessing the prints aren't all that flat, but it might be worth a try unless you'd rather not destroy the dough mold.


----------



## hemigirl (Jul 15, 2013)

I definitely don't want to destroy the dough mold. They are only made out of flour, salt and water and than baked in the oven. As morbid as this sounds and maybe a little sad. Sonic is in the freezer because the place that does pet cremation is closed until Monday. I almost want to redo his feet with molding kit and try and take pictures of them to see if that would work. But I don't think the hubby will let me do that because I'm having a hard enough time with the situation.


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss!

At least you got the one copy of his cute feetsies. I would definitely not suggest opening the box again. That always breaks my heart a little bit more.

You could try gently pressing sculpey or plasticine into the mold and dipping that in ink. You can find both online easily and they're pretty gentle as long as you work slowly. If you fiddle with the sculpey a while before you go to press it in, it should get quite soft.

There's also a product called Friendly Plastic. It's on amazon.com. If you heat it in a bowl of water in the microwave it becomes very nearly a liquid. As it cools it hardens and it gets HARD. I'm not sure how it would react to your mold materials though so you'll want to do some research there. It would make an excellent stamp as long as it doesn't mess up the negative you made.

Sending you big hugs!
-Ashley


----------



## hemigirl (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks Ashley, As it stands right now I can't even open my freezer to choose supper. I refuse to. Hubby is willing to do one more molding for me before we bring him to the cremation center. I've found a couple of images on google images that could pass as hedgie prints but then I sit here and not sure about it. My head is still in a shambles. I even thought of just taking a picture of each of his paws so that the tattoo artist can use those.


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

Aww! Getting a tattoo of a beloved hedgie's pawprints is such a sweet idea! It makes me want to make sure I get my hedgies' prints while I still can!


----------



## Ally's_Oliver (Feb 8, 2015)

Paws in Heaven is the creation service my family has used for many years as the final service to our beloved pets, they offer a paw print service that comes framed with a lock of hair (although in this case you might want to opt for quills). Surely your cremation service has a similar offer?


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

When I had Nara cremated, either the vet or the cremation service made a little placque with her name, two little hearts and her foot prints. Plus a stand to set it on.

Maybe yours does too? 

I am thinking that the vet will do it for you, if you've been a regular "patient". Mine took care of all the details, plus sent a card and called a couple of times to see how I was doing. 

Thinking of you.


----------



## hemigirl (Jul 15, 2013)

Unfortunately from what I can tell from the site of the pet cremation place they don't have the option to do the paw prints. We only have one here in town which is Paws to remember. :-( I also don't think the vet will do it. 
I got the plaster kit that you can do for new born babies so we will just do it before we bring him to be cremated. But I still hope that can be used to make prints for a tattoo without using them because paint sure doesn't work.


----------

